# Glycine mode of action and alternatives?



## tygiag (May 29, 2012)

For about 3 months straight I was taking 3g of Glycine every evening under the tongue. Over those 3 months I noticed a few things. 

My chronic fatigue was about 99% better, my anxiety was 75% better and my depression was 100% better. 

However, I believe the glycine caused some sort of imbalance in my digestive track. My hair started falling out like crazy from it. I heard that it can kill off some of the good bacteria in your gut and can interfere with vitamin absorption.

Is there anything that works similar to gylcine and will produce the same positive results without the negative ones?


----------



## Tucker3 (May 22, 2012)

I can't remember where I read this but apparently glycine can deplete taurine concentrations in the liver.Maybe that can explain some of the weird side effects.I really don't know but if your hair is falling out then definitely stop taking it.


----------



## tygiag (May 29, 2012)

Tucker3 said:


> I can't remember where I read this but apparently glycine can deplete taurine concentrations in the liver.Maybe that can explain some of the weird side effects.I really don't know but if your hair is falling out then definitely stop taking it.


I wish I could find out. Glycine helped my SA more then anything I have ever taken (except SSRI).

I was also taking St John's Wort (new chapter) for several months, but stopped that 2 weeks before the Glycine, because I figured that was the reason my hair was falling out.


----------



## painofmind (Jan 29, 2013)

I tried taking glycine but it didnt do much for me. I got the idea of trying it from this article http://www.hospitalnews.com/nutritional-treatments-to-combat-anxiety-disorders/ which mentioned it's antagonist nature towards norepinephrine. Its one of its mechanisms.


----------

